# feeders



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what are the easiest feeders to breed in a 10g?

i heard if i put about six mollies and 6 guppies in there i will have babies in a week with out having do do anything speacial. is this true?

and what will in need in my tank? ...........a live plant or two, sponge filter and gravel?


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

A sponge Filter is good to have in the tank due to the fact that a power filter will suck the guppy fry in and they will be no more. I believe i read that having large leaf plants or a flat surface is also good for the eggs to be lain and fertilized on. good luck


----------

